# Stat Decs on form 888



## Jeremy (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Just have a question about some the witness statements for a PMV application I know the form must be witnessed, but must the form 888 they provide their stat dec on be accompanied in our application with a copy of their ID?
Thanks in advance for any advice its much appreciated.


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi Jeremy,

Each person who writes a form 888 should also give you a certified copy of their passport information page or birth certificate to show they are Australian. If they aren't Australian, they still need to provide certified proof of their nationality.


----------



## desdeBsAs (Aug 27, 2010)

You shouldn't need to certify the ID of the person who writes the stat dec. The witness who signs the form is verifying their ID. I sent 5 stat decs (4 australians 1 foreigner) with a copy of each of their passports. I didn't have the passport copy certified on top of having the stat dec witnessed by an authorised person.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The 888 is provided as a matter of convenience for statutory declarations where applicable.
If it is not going to be a statutory declaration but an equivalent from the country concerned, have a read of *Booklet#1 pages 27/28 & 32*


> If you are outside Australia and are unable to get an Australian citizen or Australian
> permanent resident to complete a statutory declaration in support of your relationship
> with your partner, you may obtain statements from people who know you and your
> sponsor. Such statements are not statutory declarations under Australian law. However,
> ...


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for your replies, went back over the front of form 888 which we are getting completed by aus citizens family and friends in Australia and must be accompanied with something showing their cittizenship (birth certificate or passport) and signatures on the forms must be witnessed. 
Thanks again guys.


----------

